# Showmanship Questions



## HoosierShadow

It's that time of year again, and I am drawing a blank!

What are some good showmanship questions?
My kids are ages 8, 14 and 16.

I figured this might also help others 

Basic questions I know would be:
breed of goat, age of goat, what you feed, try to name most of the body parts.if they point to the body part you have to name it
For market show showmanship - how much does your goat weigh?

Some Typical questions: 
Most important/expensive cut of meat? <Loin>
How many wethers are born each year? <none, they are born bucks lol>
Another name for Goat? <Caprine>

Those are just some. So what are other good questions to know the answer to.


----------



## janecb

For pygmies, I often get asked:

- number of teeth
- stomach compartments (and order of them)
- disqualifying traits
- medications; how much is given, how often, etc.
- all parts that start with a (t, p , j, etc.)
- STIFLE. Every judge always asks where the stifle is. It's good to know WHAT the stifle does as well (i.e., which bones it is joint to)
- body parts 
- internal structure ('what are the withers?')
- metatarsus and metacarpus - this one comes up a lot in pygmies as well.
- gestation period length
- average body temperature
- when is a doe considered sexually mature?

Just a few I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

I'm been asked some pretty hard questions in showmanship. This is my 9th year showing, and my 4-H club was actually commented on about having the most knowledgeable and professional kids in the ring. Now, of course, I show market boers, but all the dairy and market kids show together in showmanship.

I've been asked things such as:
-What is the ideal weight for a market goat? <70 pounds, because they have the right amount of leanness and muscles, and you haven't fed them too long, so you still make a nice profit> 
-What is on the "score card"? <Well, this was a judge that showed dairy goats and he was basing this class on a dairy goat class. It was very difficult for us market kids. So we weren't sure. He asked every single class, (from 8 years old the whole way up to 21 years old) and only the top three showman knew it. Out of over 120 showman. This was my 7th year.> 
-How would you change the goat to your left/right? <Basically, knowing how to judge an animal. I've been asked this more times than not. What would you change, what do you like, what is the following showman doing that you do/don't like? Be able to become a judge too> 
-What could you be doing better? <Not only should you be able to judge other goats and people, but also being able to judge yourself and your own goat. Don't be cocky about this. That'll get you at the bottom of the class for sure.> 
-Just know all your parts and meat cuts. 
-How would you trim your goats feet? <A judge asked me this, held my goat for me, as I picked up his foot, and described exactly how I would trim my goats feet, had they not been already trimmed.>

That's all I've got for now. That may not even be helpful, but at least I tried. I hope it helped a little bit!


----------



## Brink4

What are some things that could affect the health of your goat: internal/external parasites (examples), feed quality(moldy, nutritional value), CL/CAE, etc.

What ate some signs of an unhealthy goat: rough coat, too thin, cough, snotty nose, diarrhea,etc......

These are just some examples. 

Always know what you feed such as the name, amount of feed and how many times/day. Know lots of body parts...


Does you 4h program offer a skill-a-thon in addition to showmanship and the breeding classes for each animal species (it is usually age based and another way for youth to place).


----------



## VincekFarm

I'm just going to jump in here. What is a skillathon? Could you please explain it?


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

VincekFarm said:


> I'm just going to jump in here. What is a skillathon? Could you please explain it?


A skillathon is were you go around a table naming some of the tools they use for goats and goat body parts and most common sickness (just some goat stuff really). Then the person who got the most right wins.


----------



## HoosierShadow

My kids attended their first show last weekend, it was the first show for them & a show that qualifies them to be able to attend the state fair. 

I wasn't big on the judge at all, he seemed okay, but he didn't ask a kid a SINGLE QUESTION! OMGoodness, that was really disappointing. I really like it when the judge stops and asks the kids questions, even if it's asking them how much their goat weighs.
He did talk to kids about what they can do differently next time, which was good, but again, I always look forward to them asking questions, because it also helps my kids & I learn too!


----------



## groovyoldlady

It depends on the judge. We show dairy goats. Last year one of the judges asked TONS of questions about the ADGA scorecard. So this year my girls are working hard to memorize the categories and points!


----------



## kimbuffet

We just did a progress show and they asked my daughter the cost of 1 gallon of goat milk and what a doe like hers would sell for.


----------

